# Moving to New Mexico



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

So I'm moving to New Mexico, Las Cruces to be exact. 
Anyone know anything about the hunting and fishing down there? I've gone over their DWR's website and Big-Game proclamations. They look 10 times more confusing than any proclamation I've ever seen.
Anyway if anyone can give me some pointers as to some outdoor activities, let me know!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Oryx on the white sands, Ibex, Gila elk, antelope and decent muley hunting. Plenty to do within a few hours of Las Cruces. I'm not sure about the fishing, but I would imagine There are few bass ponds around.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

HuntingCrazy said:


> So I'm moving to New Mexico, Las Cruces to be exact.
> Anyone know anything about the hunting and fishing down there?


I spent 6 months in Las Cruces as an LDS Missionary so I didn't actually do any hunting or fishing, but since I love hunting and fishing, I noticed places I thought may be good. For big game similar to Utah (Mule Deer, Elk, etc.) Northwest of Las Cruces are the mountains above Silver City, beautiful country! To the east of Alamagordo are the Ruidoso mountains, again, very beautiful, but not sure of the public access. 
There are also some exotics brought in for the lowland desert areas that TREE mentioned, plus Javelina around the Deming area. There are tons of quail (make sure Dick Cheney is not hunting in the area :lol: ) and dove. 
For fishing there is Elephant Butte Dam and reservoir. I'm not sure about the Rio Grande. There are so many demands on the water from it that its flow is severely limited. However, you may find some spots that would be nice.
White Sands National Monument is a must see (just not in July). There are lots of places to explore the deserts of southern New Mexico. The people are very friendly, I loved the time I was there, so ENJOY!!
Just curious as to what takes you to Las Cruces?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

One of the BLM guys in Price is from Las Cruces and is a hard core outdoorsmand and good friend, PM me if interested.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Oryx on the white sands, Ibex, Gila elk, antelope and decent muley hunting. Plenty to do within a few hours of Las Cruces. I'm not sure about the fishing, but I would imagine There are few bass ponds around.


On my list to hunt is the Oryx in New Mexico. I hear it is a easy hunt, but man they are neat looking animals!


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

> Just curious as to what takes you to Las Cruces?


I'm heading back to school. Going to pursue a Ph.D. in Business.

Thanks for the insights. Have you guys tried reading their big-game proclamations. It looks as though you have to know the exact spot you're going to hunt before you apply.
Crazy! I'll have to stick with small game this first year since the draws are over.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

HuntingCrazy said:


> > Just curious as to what takes you to Las Cruces?
> 
> 
> I'm heading back to school. Going to pursue a Ph.D. in Business.
> ...


U of C ? I'll be at the Aggie stadium in august to watch my son play a preseason football game. Lookin forward going and checking out white sands ,ruidoso, carlsbad caverns when down there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

My dad was a park ranger in the Caverns... I've been there a ton of times over the summers and fall growing up since I have family in Carlsbad. Muley hunting is good (my uncle and two cousins usually fill tags every year), as is Antelope hunting down in the south. Tons of rabbits!!! :lol: I have a friend with Badlands that has hunted elk in the northern mountains and my cousin Brian killed a really big 7X7 in the Northwest corner I believe. When I moved from the state job, I lost all my pictures of his animals or I'd post it up for you. My cousins have also taken some nice sheep off the mountains south of Carlsbad... between there and El Paso.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Still check in often HuntingCrazy


----------

